# Getting Excited!!!



## Blondie_kate (Feb 21, 2009)

Heya,

I would have just added this to my old thread but i cant find it 

Anyways...... Im nearly ready to set up to show the OH his suprise!!!
(an aquarium for his birthday)

I have 
-the tank (50L) which is in perfect condition with stand.
-red gravel
-the ornemant he pointed out a while a go which is actually the perfect size for the tank
-an air pump with all the bits to go with
-filter and new pads 
-some silk plants
-a new bulb 

now all i need to do is suprise him

i think the plan is my friend and i are going to set the tank up (waterless) and print pictures off fish and hang them from the lid and put all the gravel, ornement, plants, pump and filter so he can see all he needs is the cycle and the fish!!!

tee hee hee im so excited, im scared im more excited then he will be.

:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:

fishies!!!!!!!!

oh and is there anything you think i may have forgotten, excluding water and fish? oh and a heater if he decides he wants tropical fish? :fun:


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Blondie_kate said:


> and is there anything you think i may have forgotten, excluding water and fish?


Yes!!!

A good blonde joke.

TR


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

That sounds good to me . You can throw a good blond joke our way though .


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

ROFL. Thats the greatest Idea I've seen about surprising someone with a fish tank LOL.


----------



## Blondie_kate (Feb 21, 2009)

Kurtfr0 said:


> ROFL. Thats the greatest Idea I've seen about surprising someone with a fish tank LOL.


:console: Its a silly idea if you ask me! its cost me a fortune!!!!!!


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

lol, well love does have a price.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Blondie_kate said:


> :console: Its a silly idea if you ask me! its cost me a fortune!!!!!!


A fortune of which you can share. ;-)
Very thoughtful I think.

Here is your old thread.
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/introductions/23345-hi-im-kate.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

your guy is one lucky dude!  wish my girl would do something like that for me!  

all the best!

cheers!


----------

